# Cypripedium Froschii in bloom



## Dido (Apr 2, 2010)

As promissed one of my house Froschii in bloom.
The plant is now 8 years out of flask and it is the 2 second bloom. 



prizes 


Dress Up Games


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 2, 2010)

That is a very nice froschii!

Congratulations.

Ron


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice. thanx for posting.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 2, 2010)

Very pretty! It does have very similar color to my froschii, just the petals are a bit different.


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 2, 2010)

Gorgeous classic form...those hanging twisted petals in particular. Beauty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2010)

Pretty in pink!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 3, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Gorgeous classic form...those hanging twisted petals in particular. Beauty!


:clap::clap: I love it - adorable! :drool::drool:


----------

